# Nice alternative to stainless steel mesh. If you want to tie mats down



## soyosubie (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a ton of java moss in my grow out tank. I have seen people use SS mesh to tie down carpeting plant and moss. I think I have a good alternative for some people that can't find or don't want to use SS mesh. 

I had some plastic mesh that is used for fixing screen doors.











This is a plastic mesh that is easily cut to any shape. It is also flexible, so you can wrap it around some drift wood or other irregular shape. 




All you have to do is place the moss or mat. Then use fishing line to thread thru the holes to secure the plant to the mesh. 










I was going to use a big piece of rock but decided on 3 or 4 small pieces instead.











You can trim off the excess mesh after you thread it and if you are having problems having it stay in place. Use hot glue to secure the mesh to a piece of rock. The way I have done this before is place a drop of hot glue on the surface of the rock then push the mesh into it with your finger. Use a latex glove or similar if you can't handle the heat.




















These are the elements used to secure and hold down the mat










If you take your time you can pretty much trim all the excess mesh off and make it look nicer


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Interesting idea!


----------

